# 7.62x54



## Final Strut (May 14, 2015)

I sent Marc (@ripjack13 ) a 7.62x54 pen assembly as part of our trade for a couple of Mosin Naggant stock pen blanks (fitting huh) and he wanted to see a pic of a finished pen. This is one that I did a while back with a little burnt hedge for the top with a gun metal clip. 

Now get to work Marc so we can see yours.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2015)

That is sweet looking! 

I'm gunna glue up some blanks today ...yesterday was a flop. 

Nice pen holder too!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 14, 2015)

Good looking burnt hedge Scott .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

Because there's over 300 variants of MN's in 7.62 x 54 we all call the 7.62 x 54 "The Mosin" or the "Nagant". I do the same for the 7.5 x 55 ... _"My favorite shooter is my K31 7.5 Swiss"_ etc. But if I were making pens in the Nagant chambering, I would have two groups of pens on my table at every show. One group would be labeled "Mosin Nagant" and the other group, with the exact same casings would be labeled "Winchester Model 1895".

I bet some of y'all didn't know Winchester made the M1895 in 7.62 x 54 did you? For the die hard Winchester/American-only firearms group, of which they're are a ton at the gun shows, you'd catch all those guys too. 

Actually there's other platforms that were chambered in it also - a Russian machine gun do not remember the model. I'd hate to be in the line of fire of a 7.62 x 54 machine gun!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2015)

I just looked up the 1895....$1250 ....on the low side...not bad.


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I just looked up the 1895....$1250 ....on the low side...not bad.



Most of them in the 7.62 chamber were sent to Russia right before the Bolsheviks took over. Winchester had a contract with the Russian Army. That's why it's hard to find any here. Probably hard to find them there too. Can't imagne many of them survived the unending upheavels they've had since 1917.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 15, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les


----------

